# Sundial at Mustang Towers, Port Aransas, Texas



## krempert (Jun 16, 2007)

Has anyone recently stayed at this timeshare in Port Aransas? We have a 2br unit reserved for the July 4th weekend and would like to know the following:

How are the 2br units?
How close is the building to the beach?
Is there seaweed on the beaches in July?
Seafood restaurant recommendations in Port Aransas? (Of course, Snoppy's!)
Fun Port Aransas activities?

Thanks!


----------



## snippet (Jun 18, 2007)

I've never had the chance to stay there, but I do know where the Sun Dial is.  There is a short path from the building to the beach, so it's practically on the beach.  

I wouldn't worry about seaweed.  There is some, but it's not overly so.  Tar balls are sparse too (use peanut butter to dissolve them).  There is jellyfish and man-o-war but I don't know when they are prevalent.  

As for eating, try the dome - Seafood and Spaghetti Works.  Soup and salad bar and great fresh seafood.  Try the Richard's Fish.  mmmm.  We've been going there for years and our kids love it - pizza and pasta too. 

Take a boat tour of the area.  They pulled up a net of sealife during the trip and explained the various animals found.  It was fun.


----------



## ctandrinokc (Jun 18, 2007)

We vacationed in Port Aransas about 3 years ago, but also didn't stay at Sundial.  Please post a review when you get back.  I would really like to return to this area, and  I'm curious to see how this TS is.  I haven't seen very many reviews about it though.  Our family loves Port Aransas.  Definitely try your hand at fishing on the pier (my daughter caught 20 fishes one day - they were little fish, but it was fun for her).  Also, there is a candy store on the main strip that is really unique inside.  Make sure to stop in there.  We also did one of the boat cruises that go out and pull up a net and allow the kids to touch whatever they find - definitely worth doing!  On the beach there is tar (as mentioned before), jelly fish and also there are starfish.  Just be sure that if you start gathering starfish that you get the ones that are no longer living - if you take the ones that are alive you will have a stinking smell later!  :ignore:   Oh also, the beaches are not (in my opinion) as pretty as Florida beaches - but that didn't bother me.  You have dunes to cross over from most resorts to get to the beach, but the distance isn't that far.  You can also drive on the beaches here - now that's fun!  Let us know how the trip goes!  
Chris


----------



## ctandrinokc (Aug 5, 2007)

*"Krempert" - how was your trip to Port Aransas?*

Just was curious to know how the unit was at Port Aransas.  Can you give an update?


----------



## JimJ (Aug 5, 2007)

Several years ago we stayed at Mustang Island Beach Club (a pretty average place) which is right next door to Sundial.  Went over and looked at Sundial and were impressed with it.  It sits right on the beach, with some sand dunes between the building and the water.  The first floor or two might have ablocked beach view because of the dunes.

The units looked well maintained.  I would not hesitate to stay there.  It is probably the best choice as far as I can tell of the TX beach properties.

The beach is the main attraction there.  Corpus Christi is only a short tdrive away and has restuarants, shopping and other touristy type things.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info..been looking for a Texas resort to do an exchange into.   Much closer to home than Hawaii.

Sterling


----------



## mshatty (Aug 6, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> Thanks for the info..been looking for a Texas resort to do an exchange into.   Much closer to home than Hawaii.
> 
> Sterling



IMO, the best Texas beach resort to exchange into is the Pennisula Island Resort and Spa on South Padre Island (II exchange only, 5 Star).  Next would be the resort right next door: Royal Beach and Tennis Club (both II and RCI exchange).

Both are right on the beach, Gulf side.


----------



## Shark Gal (Apr 16, 2008)

My family owns a week in August at Sundial Mustang Towers.  We go every year and really love it.  The accomodations are pretty roomy.  The kitchen could use some updating but every unit has an ocean view.  Ours is on the 5th floor and you can watch the ocean from inside on the couch or master bedroom.  It is a quiet location, which suits us just fine.  In July, the seaweed is mostly gone.  The unit is on the beach and there are places to eat or buy groceries about 5-7 miles in Port Aransas.  We bring our Kayak or you can rent kayaks at a place accross the street.  The kayak is a neat nature trail experience and there are maps of such trails on the web (google lighthouse trails mustang island).  Beach horseback riding or waverunner rentals are all very close.  They also have deep sea fishing exersions or gambling boats or dolphin watching tours out of Port Aransas.  Have a great time.


----------

